# 2012 NFL Thread



## mszwebs (Mar 6, 2012)

*Welcome to the 2012 NFL Thread.*​
A place to discuss how fast your OL ran the last 40 yard dash of his burgeoning career.

A place to discuss your team's 1st round draft pick getting snatched up 1 pick before your team had a chance to get him.

A place to discuss Who dat say dey gonna beat dem Saints (hopefully everyone) and why it's clear your team doesn't have the same type of bounty program because clearly they can't tackle for shit.

Basically...a place to talk up your favorite and talk down Spanky's favorite team.


Play nice children, but remember, nothing is personal. :kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 6, 2012)

If Bellichick gets his head out of his ass and starts drafting some defensive studs, they have a legit shot of repeating as AFC Champions.


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Just like the Sith .... a master and an apprentice. 


View attachment saintsfett.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Mar 6, 2012)

If the Eagles go about 14-0 by mid to late December, are a full 4 games ahead of every other team in the NFC and two games ahead of any team in the NFL and if they are clearly on their way to winning the Super Bowl.....


.....December 21, 2012 will be the end of the world. 

It would take that to leave Eagles fans fucked again. 

So watch out and be sure to root against the Birds everyday and twice on Sunday. 

As you all were....


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like today's the official day when the Colts release Peyton Manning, apparently the press conference is at noon today. 

I'm hoping he signs with the Chiefs, as far as an AFC team is considered, although I'm more than a little biased. :happy:

What teams do you feel would be a realistic, good fit for him?


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Looks like today's the official day when the Colts release Peyton Manning, apparently the press conference is at noon today.
> 
> I'm hoping he signs with the Chiefs, as far as an AFC team is considered, although I'm more than a little biased. :happy:
> 
> What teams do you feel would be a realistic, good fit for him?




Sports radio talk shows were speculating that it had to be a weather team and a contender: like the Cardinals or 49ers...

Of course one could dream and he can join Eli as a Giant - imagine this play... "Manning to Manning to Manningham for the TD" :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm still waiting on those cookies Nancy promised from the last thread...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2012)

Mathias, 

Don't be "that" squirrel.

"That" Squirrel

Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2012)

HEY! PEYTON! Guess what? Yer the meat. 

Ode to Peyton or Your Own Future Chant


----------



## Spanky (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, Sweetie Pie? Thanks for the birthing. Now for the afterbirth. 

Just in case you forgot. 


RODGERS RODGERS RODGERS!!!


DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHOKE!





mszwebs said:


> *Welcome to the 2012 NFL Thread.*​
> <snip> Basically...a place to talk up your favorite and talk down Spanky's favorite team. <snip>


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 8, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Looks like today's the official day when the Colts release Peyton Manning, apparently the press conference is at noon today.
> 
> I'm hoping he signs with the Chiefs, as far as an AFC team is considered, although I'm more than a little biased. :happy:
> 
> What teams do you feel would be a realistic, good fit for him?



Vikings. NOT because it would be good for the NFL, so much as because it would be the kind of thing the Vikings would do. They seem to keep seeking short-cuts. And the Colts would feel safer because he'd be less likely to embarass them than, say in an AFC city such as Miami or KC.

The crazy part? Manning should have stayed put, giving the new kid Andrew Luck possibly 2 or 3 years of mentoring, while seeing about winning a title or two. Then sometime down the road they would have passed the torch from Peyton to Andrew. No wait.. that's a classy scenario.

What was i thinking?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 8, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Hey, Sweetie Pie? Thanks for the birthing. Now for the afterbirth.
> 
> Just in case you forgot.
> 
> ...



lol That was actually funny, but you know as well as I do that the Packers failure to go further in the playoffs had nothing to do with Aaron Rodgers.

And Really? I don't think that anyone with the Billion Dollar Dream Team Eagles as their team of choice should be calling out any other players for "choking."


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 8, 2012)

I sort of agree. Although, I wouldn't put it quite that way. I would've liked to seen Manning, who's already been paid on a scale that dwarfs the compensation of 90% of the rest of the league, try to rework his deal & offer a something of hometown discount, a cap-friendly, near veteran-minimum, but incentive-laden contract that positions them to negotiate Luck down to something equally incentive-laden. And then, they both go into camp as professionals, competing-each to the very best of his ability and, yet, also supporting each other and the team. And then, whoever the coach thinks gives the team the very best chance to win that week, will play for as long as that seems to be the case.

But-no, Manning, like Favre, is bigger than the game. Bigger than his team. Too good to actually have to compete head to head with another player.

As for the Vikes, I think it highlights one respect in which Favre has him beat. Whereas Favre seems to be the type of guy who can just seamlessly work his way into a variety of locker-rooms, I don't see Manning quite fitting in into the Viking's current culture. And he's not the guy to change-it either.


----------



## mel (Mar 9, 2012)

TEBOW!!!! Can't wait to see my guy in action again this year.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 9, 2012)

GTAFA said:


> Vikings. NOT because it would be good for the NFL, so much as because it would be the kind of thing the Vikings would do. They seem to keep seeking short-cuts. And the Colts would feel safer because he'd be less likely to embarass them than, say in an AFC city such as Miami or KC.
> 
> The crazy part? Manning should have stayed put, giving the new kid Andrew Luck possibly 2 or 3 years of mentoring, while seeing about winning a title or two. Then sometime down the road they would have passed the torch from Peyton to Andrew. No wait.. that's a classy scenario.
> 
> What was i thinking?



It wouldn't be the first time Minnesota broke the bank to get one single guy. Hershell Walker anyone?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 9, 2012)

mszwebs said:


> lol That was actually funny, but you know as well as I do that the Packers failure to go further in the playoffs had nothing to do with Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> And Really? I don't think that anyone with the Billion Dollar Dream Team Eagles as their team of choice should be calling out any other players for "choking."



Okay, Aaron is cute and all, but seriously, he had a bad game, they were out of synch and while I do not accept the coach's son's loss as an excuse for professionals, sitting the starting team for a game and a half proved deadly. McCarthy? McCarthy? McCarthy?

I think the Giants or the Eagles would have gone into Lambeau and beaten the Pack that day. The Eagles after a shitty start finished 8 - 8, beat the Giants well in the Meadowlands late in the season AND the Jets beat them, the Eagles would have been in Lambeau pissing all over that lack of excuse for a defense, long flowing hair and all. Matthews? Matthews? Matthews?

Slight choke for the Eagles, yes. Thank DOG that the Pack eclipsed that leetle choke with a 15-1 discount double ....well you know what. I mean sheet-damn, you haven't even been to a Super Bowl since, what, 2011? 

Two year plan for the Iggles. I drank the pickle juice flavored Kool Aide a few days ago and think the team gelled late and is ready for a run this year. 


NYAHHHHHHH!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 9, 2012)

mel said:


> TEBOW!!!! Can't wait to see my guy in action again this year.



Very nice, Mel! Very nice. 

It is about time some of the pretty NFL girls represent. I mean I have to BET them, one at a time, just to get them to put on MY TEAM'S JERSEY. 

Keep it up, Mel! Show the Zwebbies, Nancies and OWAsies how to do it right. 

And any crappy throwing QB that beats...uh, embarrasses the Steelers is GOD in my book. Uh, I didn't mean the actual GOD, maybe a son of.....uh....um...maybe a distant third cousin. :doh:


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 9, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> It wouldn't be the first time Minnesota broke the bank to get one single guy. Hershell Walker anyone?



And that was such a disaster..! 

Favre made some sense, taking them --almost-- to a championship. But the NFL is not like baseball, because it's essentially a team game, not a game of individual skills. A baseball team can be assembled with a pile of money to buy this pitcher and that hitter, etc etc. The team concept in football requires time to nurture, and can't simply be bought. 

Oh well, we shall see. I suspect Manning could fit in anywhere, given enough time to learn the offense. I wonder, though, what he will have lost due to injury. Brady came back from his nasty injury. Can Peyton? I hope they'll give him time to re-gain his timing. It would have been hard to come back even if he was coming back to the same team (as Brady did). Now he's gotta come back from that injury AND get used to a brand new team & system. That's going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like Washington is also going the Herschel Walker route. Trading 4 picks to get RG3......oh well


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 10, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Okay, Aaron is cute and all, but seriously, he had a bad game, they were out of synch and while I do not accept the coach's son's loss as an excuse for professionals, sitting the starting team for a game and a half proved deadly. McCarthy? McCarthy? McCarthy?
> 
> I think the Giants or the Eagles would have gone into Lambeau and beaten the Pack that day. *The Eagles after a shitty start finished 8 - 8, beat the Giants well in the Meadowlands late in the season AND the Jets beat them*, the Eagles would have been in Lambeau pissing all over that lack of excuse for a defense, long flowing hair and all. Matthews? Matthews? Matthews?
> 
> ...



Spanks, you also forgot to mention that they, the Gnats, lost to the Redskins twice. Cleary not the best team in football, but one that really got their shit together the last few weeks of the season. I got my case of pickle juice in the fridge, but usually don't crack it open until about mid August. 
And now that the Gnats have won another Super Bowl, we can look forward to 3 or 4 years of this now...
TIME OUT!!!
The Big Package


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 10, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Spanks, you also forgot to mention that they, the Gnats, lost to the Redskins twice. Cleary not the best team in football, but one that really got their shit together the last few weeks of the season. I got my case of pickle juice in the fridge, but usually don't crack it open until about mid August.
> And now that the Gnats have won another Super Bowl, we can look forward to 3 or 4 years of this now...
> TIME OUT!!!
> The Big Package



Ah... but what will the Iggles Look forward to ?.... How long does Andy keep his job -


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 10, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Ah... but what will the Iggles Look forward to ?.... How long does Andy keep his job -



That's what I'm afraid of. So I figured I'd just get my licks in early before the season starts  I guess I have to wait till the first round of the draft to really get a feel for what the season is going to be like


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 13, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Looks like Washington is also going the Herschel Walker route. Trading 4 picks to get RG3......oh well



Well the 'Skins reek of desperation ... they haven't had an actual franchise quarterback since probably Joe Theismann. I'm guessing they've gone through thirty starting QB's in a period of 10 years, lol. 

This trade also kind of reminds me a little of when Ditka traded all of the Saints' picks back in '99 to get Ricky Williams.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 13, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Well the 'Skins reek of desperation ... they haven't had an actual franchise quarterback since probably Joe Theismann. I'm guessing they've gone through thirty starting QB's in a period of 10 years, lol.
> 
> This trade also kind of reminds me a little of when Ditka traded all of the Saints' picks back in '99 to get Ricky Williams.



The Saints trade would have worked out had Williams not bolted for Miami 2 years later


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Ah... but what will the Iggles Look forward to ?.... How long does Andy keep his job -



Until the Giants can beat the Eagles in the Billion Dollar Swamp, I do not hear you. Stooper Bowel dunces or not.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 14, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Until the Giants can beat the Eagles in the Billion Dollar Swamp, I do not hear you. Stooper Bowel dunces or not.



*Some MCSpanky Stats for you ....*

*The New York Giants have an all-time record of 620-510-33* 
*the Philadelphia Eagles have a record of 489-531-26.*

*
Will Andy become an Asst. Coach for the NY Giants in 2013....
*


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 19, 2012)

mel said:


> TEBOW!!!! Can't wait to see my guy in action again this year.



Guessing it won't be happening in Denver this time around .... (see recent Manning news) ... 

I can't imagine Tebow would be willing to stick around as a backup, and I honestly think Elway wants to trade him as soon as he can. Maybe the Miami Dolphins will be his next destination?

Personally I think Peyton is making a mistake. I think the 49ers would have been the best possible fit with that top-notch defense and the addition of Randy Moss, you have Frank Gore there, etc. - a true contender for the NFC. I just don't see Denver as being much of a contender, honestly. They might win a playoff game here & there, but I can't imagine them representing the AFC anytime in the near future.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 21, 2012)

NFL Delivers Punishment

The ruling is in


>  Saints head coach Sean Payton is suspended without pay for the entire 2012 season.
> 
>  Former Saints/current Rams defensive coordinator Gregg Williams is suspended indefinitely. (Commissioner Roger Goodell will review Williams' status at the conclusion of the 2012 season and consider whether to reinstate him.)
> 
> ...



Doesn't look like it's going to be a good season for the Saints. I think this is a fair ruling.


----------



## J34 (Mar 21, 2012)

As a Jets fan, this Tebow news is just awful. Though from a football standpoint it can work out since Sparano can use him for the wildcat, the same way they used Brad Smith. The bigger issue is that its going to create a rift in the locker room, more so than what already is going on there.

Btw, Saints got hit pretty hard. Though I am wondering who is going to coach them this year? I dunno how good Drew Brees is, but management better pay the man.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 30, 2012)

J34 said:


> As a Jets fan, this Tebow news is just awful. Though from a football standpoint it can work out since Sparano can use him for the wildcat, the same way they used Brad Smith. The bigger issue is that its going to create a rift in the locker room, more so than what already is going on there.
> 
> Btw, Saints got hit pretty hard. Though I am wondering who is going to coach them this year? I dunno how good Drew Brees is, but management better pay the man.



They want Parcells to coach....not happening.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 30, 2012)

And so it begins...
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d827f9e0a/article/eagles-peters-ruptures-achilles-tendon-


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you vince young for jinxing the eagles ... smh


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone see round 1 of the draft last night? Looks like a lot of teams got some pretty decent picks. Couldn't believe the Iggles actually traded up. I'm happy with the acquisition of Fletcher Cox, hope the rest of the picks are positions we need. Glad we managed to get rid of Asante Samuel also, cleared up some cap space. Anyway, see what the rest of the weekend holds. Mini camps coming up, OTA's. Season will be here before we know it.


----------



## MRdobolina (Apr 27, 2012)

bernard pierce now a name ....


----------



## willowmoon (May 1, 2012)

I thought it was hilarious that the Jaguars actually drafted a punter in the third round. I guess they figured they'll have to punt AN AWFUL LOT with Blaine Gabbert as their QB so they'd better get the best possible punter out there.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 1, 2012)

lol Bellichick does it again. I guess he figured every single second round draft pick since 2005 has been a titantic bust, he'll just draft a guy KNOWING he's a bust so he doesn't look bad.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 3, 2012)

Anyone else upset about what the Saints are going through?


----------



## mszwebs (May 5, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Anyone else upset about what the Saints are going through?



lol Going through as in the self-inflicted drama that they brought upon themselves? 

Nope. Not really.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 6, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Anyone else upset about what the Saints are going through?



Nope.

Look what happened to Junior Seau, same thing that happened to Chris Benoit really. Too many concussions and you don't want to live anymore. Why would anyone want to support players on the Saints who end careers and lives like that?


----------



## willowmoon (May 7, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Anyone else upset about what the Saints are going through?



Not particularly. They were a feel-good story a few years back when they made their run to the Super Bowl and won it ... but knowing how they got there casts an ugly shadow on the whole thing. 

I always remember this play from last year with the late hit on Steve Smith and now the whole bounty thing doesn't surprise me at all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWXWawdXy7Q

And as a long-time Panthers fan, and knowing that Cam Newton was targeted as part of this bounty program, f**k the Saints.


----------



## Spanky (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, F**K the Giants.


Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## sco17 (May 14, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to the upcoming season. There are more subplots than I can ever recall in a single season.

First I think everyone is curious to see how Peyton Manning does in Denver and I hope he can still play at a high level. I'm equally anxious to see what happens with Tebow who I do not want on my Jets (because a QB with a completion percentage in the 40's is not cutting it) but will root for anyway. The situation in New Orleans is a mess but I hope for the sake of Drew Brees and the people in that city who have been through so much that they still have a good year. Then of course there's Andrew Luck and RG3 and how they'll develop. I think Luck will be under quite a bit of pressure replacing a legend but hopefully he lives up to expectations. 

As far as my Jets go, I'm pretty optimistic about this year. I think getting away from Brian Schottenheimer's joke of a system (the man once put a 5 wr set on the field on 3rd and 8 and every route was a 6 yard button hook)will do Mark Sanchez the world of good. I love Stephen Hill, the WR out of Georgia Tech who we took in round 2 of the draft. I think he's going to give Mark the kind of big target we need to add another dimension to our offense and he will help Holmes and Keller too by keeping safeties honest and opening up the short to intermediate routes. Plus he seems to be a hard worker and have a good head on his shoulders. I think he gets what being a professional is and we need more of that in the Jets locker room. Our first round pick Coples seems like he has all the physical tools to be a nice DE for him but there have been some concerns about work ethic and effort which I hate. I'm hoping he fulfills his potential though and we get back to having a dominant defense. It's definitely going to be an exciting season for sure.


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, F**K the Giants.
> 
> 
> Wait, what are we talking about?


 

*F***k the Iggles no SB for you*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 5, 2012)

And in football news, the entire Eagles 90 man roster is unable to play due to injuries. EVERY [email protected](%ING YEAR!!!  WTF?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Barring injury, the Patriots are your Superbowl champions. They're too loaded on offense and they FINALLY addressed their defensive woes.

Nothing short of injury can stop them.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 6, 2012)

You know, kind of morbid, but the story with the Eagles has me a little intrigued. Didn't the Colts finally win the SuperBowl in the same season Tony Dungy's son died? Philly has kind of been on the cusp for a while now. It would be a weird sort of coincidence if they suddenly got in gear at this point.


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 6, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> You know, kind of morbid, but the story with the Eagles has me a little intrigued. Didn't the Colts finally win the SuperBowl in the same season Tony Dungy's son died? Philly has kind of been on the cusp for a while now. It would be a weird sort of coincidence if they suddenly got in gear at this point.



It might be a bit of a rallying cry, and I thought the Eagles would be much improved this year even before this tragedy, so it's definitely a possibility that they'll exceed most people's expectations. But I wouldn't go as far as saying they'll win a Super Bowl at this point.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 6, 2012)

In more football news


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 6, 2012)

It's got to be tough to be one of his subordinates as he's having all of these "Senior-Moments."


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 11, 2012)

Through two preseason games, the Cardinals look like a disaster. We have no quarterback. With any luck, my American soccer team will make a playoff run and I won't have to be concerned with the Cardinals until December.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2012)

*The wait is over....*


----------



## Dansinfool (Sep 5, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *The wait is over....*



My prediction.... Giants WIN 20-17


----------



## bbwbud (Sep 5, 2012)

As a Pats fan, Giants - Cowboys is kind of like the Iran-Iraq war to me. You wish there was a way both sides could lose. But after the horrific Red Sox season, I am looking forward to football...


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *The wait is over....*



Why can't they both lose? :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Why can't they both lose? :doh:



you can only hope for a tie.....


----------



## Spanky (Sep 6, 2012)

Old Spanky...."HA, Giants lose. They suck. Goin' nowheres! LOL."



New Spanky...."Damn, Giants are gonna try to go 7-8-1 on the season, let the Eagles rip 'em up at home AND away, still sneak into the playoffs as a #33 seed and defeat the University of South Carolina for their 5th Superbowl."




sorry. Ain't drinkin the koolaid anymore. Tom Coughlin IS the Emperor from Star Wars AND can do that electrical lightning thingy with his hands late in the season to wake the team up. 


ps/ still nice that the Iggles are NOT in last place. <old spanky>


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Old Spanky...."HA, Giants lose. They suck. Goin' nowheres! LOL."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Old Spanky * welcome back... here's something to warm your heart....
Tom will still be loved in this town - can the same be said for Dandy Andy if he doesn't deliver this season...






Now what type of season Dandy has may determine the type of 'gut' check he gets....


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2012)

*O*f course the *New Spanky* after downing a gallon of pickle juice will be dreaming of Dandy doing his SB Dance...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not funny...The Giants losing to the Cowgirls. 

Funny...Tony's little gif there ^^^. I'm sorry but that's a hoot and a half.


----------



## J34 (Sep 10, 2012)

My Jets win 48-28. Pretty happy about the win, finally can shut up all those analysts who kept shoving that Tim Tebow and quarterback controversy all offseason. It looks like this team is Sanchez's for the time being. Big game against the Steelers next week.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, did the NFL fans all leave?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 23, 2012)

NoWayOut said:


> Wow, did the NFL fans all leave?



Some are in hiding.... but we are around... things will start to pickup soon ... real soon...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 23, 2012)

Texans are 3-0, baby!


----------



## J34 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, it is over. Replacement officials are gone! NFL has reached an agreement with the regular refs.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8429885/report-nfl-officials-reach-agreement-end-lockout


----------



## Dansinfool (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, it is over. Replacement officials are gone! NFL has reached an agreement with the regular refs.

Thank God...... I was just submitting my application to apply as a Ref LOL.
Not that the regular refs don't make misatakes. This officiating was a complete joke. I understand that it does take some time to understand the complete rule book and the game is fast paced, but the Geenbay game took the cake.
Hopefully all will go back to normal for the NFL and the future games.

Play on and.... GO GIANTS! on Sunday


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay, they're back!! :wubu:


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 29, 2012)

I finally found the thread!!!! 

GO BEARS

So far so good.....
Was nice to see them school the Colts. Shut up all my co-workers and students for that week.
Cutler still needs to remember that when playing at Lambeau he plays for the BEARS.
I miss my Matt Forte


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2012)

Checking in on how Andy is feeling right about now. 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Checking in on how Andy is feeling right about now.


[/QUOTE]

Well I'm sure Andy is feeling well Dandy- that was a very close game and will make for a heck of a rematch and of course a bet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I'm sure Andy is feeling well Dandy- that was a very close game and will make for a heck of a rematch and of course a bet!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Tony, I called a timeout before you posted this above. 

So, actually, I am putting you on ice. In 30 seconds or more, you can try re-posting something a little bit better.......by about 10 feet. 
---------------------------

The omen is again not good here for the Iggles and good for the Jints. Eagles have owned the Giants going back YEARS now. The same years they have won two Superbowls. So just like in Star Wars, "IT'S A TRAP". Emperor Coffin's plans have come together exactly as he has foreseen. 

<mumble, grumble, effin jints, grumble, grumble>


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 1, 2012)

The three teams that I like: Giants, Panthers, & Chiefs .... well all of them lost. That Cam Newton fumble was a heartbreaker ... just when I thought they were gonna beat the Falcons ... and he actually had a decent game otherwise. 

*le sigh*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 1, 2012)

I think NBC stands for "New York Giants" Broadcasting Corp. When Costas showed up wearing obviously Giants colors and then explained that it was purely coincidental, I thought, "okay, no biggie". 

Then you get your typical Michaels/Collingsworth blather finding fault everywhere with the Eagles and swooning over Eli and the Giants, which is par for the course. When the Eagles play the Taliban expansion team in 2016, Collingsworth will try to explain why the Eagles are getting away with murder on the poor Taliban wide receivers. 

But the icing on the cake, which undeniably proves the NY bias that permeates Sunday night football like piss stink in a NY subway station is the SALSA MUSIC they played while Victor Cruz was doing his touchdown dance in the endzone. 

REALLY? Helpin a guy out like that? You gotta be kidding me. You heard that too, right? Has that ever happened before on a NFL broadcast? Playing a song (obviously knowing the dance he does and having it ready) while one team's player is dancing in the endzone? 

I hate NBC.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2012)

Spanky said:


> I think NBC stands for "New York Giants" Broadcasting Corp. When Costas showed up wearing obviously Giants colors and then explained that it was purely coincidental, I thought, "okay, no biggie".
> 
> Then you get your typical Michaels/Collingsworth blather finding fault everywhere with the Eagles and swooning over Eli and the Giants, which is par for the course. When the Eagles play the Taliban expansion team in 2016, Collingsworth will try to explain why the Eagles are getting away with murder on the poor Taliban wide receivers.
> 
> *But the icing on the cake*, which undeniably proves the NY bias that permeates Sunday night football like piss stink in a NY subway station *is the SALSA MUSIC they played while Victor Cruz was doing his touchdown dance in the endzone. *



*That was true respect being shown to the Philly fans...*






*in case you missed the dance- this one is for you Spanks... you were dancing in the living room ... own up to it ... probably threw a few cheesesteaks on the floor *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 1, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *That was true respect being shown to the Philly fans...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, Tony. It just doesn't trip my rage trigger if there is no music to back that dance up . Call NBC and they can post the dance with music. Dancing is fine. It was a good clean touchdown. But having NBC add music is....well......showing a wee bit of bias? 

As repayment, I asked NBC that DeSean Jackson get a Rocky theme played on the television for all of the NYG fans watching the game in week 17 while he is dancing around the end zone. 

And where is Nancy? 



pickle juice! where's my pickle juice! I left it around here somewheres......


----------



## Spanky (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, baby. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBy6JtPD0A8


----------



## 4themind (Oct 3, 2012)

As an eagles fan, I am indeed glad that they won on Sunday, but I can't help but shake the feeling that Andy will abandon what helped in this game (staying with the running game and having a more balanced attack). Additionally, they will be playing the Steelers next week, and they will certainly fearful of how our O-line, and by extension, Vick, will hold up to the pressure that Pitt's defense can bring


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 3, 2012)

4themind said:


> As an eagles fan, I am indeed glad that they won on Sunday, but I can't help but shake the feeling that Andy will abandon what helped in this game (staying with the running game and having a more balanced attack). Additionally, they will be playing the Steelers next week, and they will certainly fearful of how our O-line, and by extension, Vick, will hold up to the pressure that Pitt's defense can bring



Eagles looked good, but one thing worries me, namely Vick's health. How will he be looking come December? if he's limping already (i think i saw that on one play), it's hard to imagine them going far. I will be much happier too with a balanced attack, because that's healthier for Mr Vick.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2012)

Y'know, the Saints are playing pretty... well, lousy this season. But I will still root for them because that's my team. I've been a Saints fan for a long time, and just because they aren't playing to their potential, I won't abandon them. I still have faith in dem boys.

Just Saiyan.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 3, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Y'know, the Saints are playing pretty... well, lousy this season. But I will still root for them because that's my team. I've been a Saints fan for a long time, and just because they aren't playing to their potential, I won't abandon them. I still have faith in dem boys.
> 
> Just Saiyan.



That's what I told myself throughout the late 80's and early 90's when my Bears seemed to humiliate themselves every time they walked onto the field. It got better after 12 or so years


----------



## Spanky (Oct 4, 2012)

I can appreciate the issue with Vick. If the Eagles are in first place late in the season and he goes down, it will further depress fans suffering through decades of lost seasons. 

On the other hand, we have gotten used to the fact that 50% completions, 50 yards of rushing and a few turnovers are a good outing for Vick. He will always show flashes of brilliance followed by bouts of below-average-ness. God if McNabb in his prime had the receiving corps and Shady in the backfield. 

McCoy is the best all-purpose RB in the league. Shades of Westbrook. He is a better hard runner than Westbrook with the same great hands. Loved the way he took apart the Giants in the second half. The NFC East games that I remember most are the division games where one team dominates their running game over the other team. FG miss one two or ten. The Eagles gained 150 yards rushing to the Giants 49. Shady had 125 himself against the best front four in the universe (according to the universe = NYC). 

Note to Giants fans: Shady runs REALLY well up in the Meadowlands. Make sure you come out to see him.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2012)

This prediction will never be validated in the future, but here is goes. Dick Vermeil was the first and only Eagles coach to get them to the SB. Heavy favorites, they lost. Vermeil was bounced outta Philly a few years later. In the 90s, he resurrected a Rams team in St. Louis and created the Greatest Show on Turf and finally won a SB. 

Andy Reid will be leaving Philly. I think he will win a SB with another team before the Eagles even make it to the SB again. 

Now for a musical video interlude. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z447qc4ZRRA&noredirect=1


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 29, 2012)

so over the iggles right now .. i just want manti te'o


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 29, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> so over the iggles right now .. i just want manti te'o



My guys got Manti right now sorry...we just need him for one more game and then we can give him up...begrudgingly lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 29, 2012)

Texans at 10-1 and with an MVP quality guy in J.J.Watt...no complaints at all here!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 6, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Texans at 10-1 and with an MVP quality guy in J.J.Watt...no complaints at all here!



YOU HAVE NO CHANCE TO SURVIVE MAKE YOUR TIME


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 18, 2012)

It's eerily quiet in this thread...


----------



## Mathias (Dec 18, 2012)

**Takes bag off of head**


Hi. :really sad:


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 28, 2012)

Mathias said:


> **Takes bag off of head**
> 
> 
> Hi. :really sad:


Iggles?

If so, my condolences.



Dear Houston and Denver,
Please lose your last game. The Right Arm Of God doesn't travel in the Divisional Round.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 3, 2013)

Ummm did all the owners of the non-playoff teams decide to all get pissy and fire their coaches and GM's?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 4, 2013)

indy500tchr said:


> Ummm did all the owners of the non-playoff teams decide to all get pissy and fire their coaches and GM's?



It would appear as though they have.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2013)

indy500tchr said:


> Ummm did all the owners of the non-playoff teams decide to all get pissy and fire their coaches and GM's?



Pretty frickin close.

Hopefully this will provide your Bears with an actual offense.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 5, 2013)

there were so many who'd been on verge of being fired for so long.

Norv Turner. 

Reid, he's not a bad coach...if you look at the consistency and the # of players he's had in and out of there. It's not like they haven't won on some of their gambles personnel-wise. But it just always comes down the the HC, the face. I would say he's like Cowher; he's the type of guy where, if stuck with long-enough, he will eventually win. But that's not good enough for a franchise that has been on & off the cusp so many times & for so long. 

Crennel, I kind-of feel bad for. Maybe if he were a bit younger. Because it begs the question of who can they put in there that will immediately improve things outside of just players returning to health & new players coming-in. I hope they don't do like the Jets and bring in a Mangini-type of stop-gap type of guy for until they can get the one the really want.

Ryan, of course, is safe for a while. 

Marvin Lewis, the other side of the coin. He'd been on the hot seat for so long, I would've have guessed he'd be long gone by now (of course, had he not turned it around more recently.)


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 6, 2013)

mszwebs said:


> Pretty frickin close.
> 
> Hopefully this will provide your Bears with an actual offense.



We need a real quarterback before that happens!


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 6, 2013)

If I'm the Patriots, the Texans are the team I least want to face. And if I'm the Texans, I'd rather play any other team than the Patriots-first.

Same for the Packers-49'ers

Likewise, if I'm the Ravens, I like my chances against the Broncos. And if I'm the Broncos, I like my chances against the Ravens.

Same for Atlanta-Seahawks.

Which team do you least want for your team to have to face & why?


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 8, 2013)

Please bring that same bullshit offense from the Bungles game to Foxboro on Sunday, Houston. 
See what happens.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 21, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



Yeah that.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 21, 2013)

Brotherbowl 2013! 
Let's Go Ravens! 
Sorry 49ers but your coach is a douche! Haven't seen that kind of a temper tantrum since I babysat a 3 year old.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh well, looks like it's suicide again for me.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 25, 2013)

Atlanta, I kind of just knew they were a bit suspect. The 49ers, meanwhile, when you stop to think about it, are playing with their back-up Qb, only a second year player. I mean, that's just a testament to how serious of a team it is, that' they've fought through all of this and, still, are on top.

The Pats are the other side of the same coin. They've done-it so many times with so many different guys. What was that record in 2007, most season TDs with the most # of different players? And now Brady has surpassed Farve's all-time record of post season yardage. I mean, I think people just get so used to seeing the Patriots up there, that they start to take their winning for granted without really looking at all of the match-ups. Not having both their top off-season resigning (Gronkowsi) and their most recent top draft pick was going to have to figure-in. Just so happened to be the second to last game is all. 

Would've been good to see the Texans or Seattle in there, just as teams that we haven't seen too much of on a national stage. But, all the same, I'm glad for the Ravens, as many times as they've been pretty close only to be beaten out by the best teams of their conference.

Honestly, this is a Superbowl I could really enjoy watching just to see who wins.

The brothers-angle is sort of compelling. So is Ray Lewis/Ed Reed. But, as already touched-on, there are some others: What's to become of Alex Smith in all of this? How strange is it that it's Moss (finally) returning to the Super Bowl, but without Brady & Belichick? With Manningham now out of the picture, this probably moves him up a bit, both in in terms of game-planning & what adjustments the 49ers might have to make w/in the game itself. Interesting to figure, as well, if he's even more of a factor with Kaepernick behind center.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 25, 2013)

-I wonder how many times they'll cut to Archie Manning in the crowd from force of habit.


-Fun fact for Nantz or Simms to bring up during the game: technically this is Ray Lewis' 3rd Super Bowl, if you count the one he attended as a spectator and then murdered someone at.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 25, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> -I wonder how many times they'll cut to Archie Manning in the crowd from force of habit.
> 
> 
> -Fun fact for Nantz or Simms to bring up during the game: technically this is Ray Lewis' 3rd Super Bowl, if you count the one he attended as a spectator and then murdered someone at.



Zero hopefully.


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 25, 2013)

Ah yes... it's different this year.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 26, 2013)

*CAW CAW.......... *


----------

